# FDA nutritional database



## Fade (Apr 8, 2002)

Has tons of foods listed.

Good way to figure out calorie info.

FDA Database


----------



## evilregis (Apr 8, 2002)

Great site!  More information than I'll probably ever know what to do with!

Thanks Fade.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 8, 2002)

If you look up at the top left corner of this board, there is a link to that site "Nutrient Database", and it's also in my signature!


----------



## Fade (Apr 8, 2002)

Ha, never tried the link up top because I already had it bookmarked.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Apr 9, 2002)

Well thanks for pointing that out Fade.. its very helpful!


----------

